# Cassell Sounds Happy Now to Join Clippers



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers25aug25,1,6532124.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> The 12-year veteran reported as scheduled for his physical, and Cassell's opening session with Dunleavy set a positive tone, allaying the Clippers' concerns that their unwillingness to offer him a contract extension might dampen things. Cassell liked what he heard about his role on the team, and he's eager to prove that the Clippers got the right guy.





> "My meeting with Mike was cool, real cool," he said. "Mike Dunleavy and I are on the same page, which is what I wanted to hear, because our major goal is to win.
> 
> "That's what he wants and that's what I want, so it was … the way you want to get it started. I know what I can do, I know the talent they have on this team, and I know what I can do as a part of this team. It's going to be good, real good."





> Baylor, however, shut the door on extension talks, and Cassell apparently has moved on.
> 
> "That never came up in the conversation with him," Baylor said.
> 
> Said Tucker: "With Mike Dunleavy here, Sam is coming. He wants to win."





> But Cassell said it would be a mistake to underestimate him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I have to give major props to Dunleavy, it was on his shoulders, he said the right things, and made Cassell happy. :clap:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sam: I should get an extension on my contract. Tell the media I want an extension or else!
Charles: You know, Latrell Sprewell mouthed off and his value...
Sam: I want an extension! I want an extention!
Charles: Come on Sam...
Sam: Extention! Extention! Extention! Extention-ention-ention-ention!
Charles: ...

Later...

Charles: He...says he wants...
Sam: EXTENSION! Gimme an extension or I will not fai...take my physical!
Mike: Hehe...hehehe...hahahaha...HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
Charles: He...has...a family to feed?
Mike: ... HAHAHAHAHA.
Charles: -sigh-
Sam: Can I have one?
Mike: No.
Sam: What? Please?
Mike: Damn you're ugly, and no.
Sam: -cry-
Charles: Remember...Sprewell...
Sam to the media a few minutes later: My meeting with Mike was cool, real cool, Mike Dunleavy and I are on the same page, which is what I wanted to hear, because our major goal is to win. That's what he wants and that's what I want and that's what he wants, so it was…



Sorry, I am so bored.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*More Like ...*

MD: Hey Man, come on in and have a seat. Sam, I understand where you're coming from and if it was up to me I'd give you that extension. But, you know our position as well. We can't give you an extension on a trade in your last year. Man you know that.

Let me show you how excited LA is to have you here. (MD pulls out copies of Clipper forum discussions and national articles about what Sam could do for the Clippers.)

Sam: Yeah Man, but you can't blame me for trying. I've never been paid for my skills.

MD: I know that ... but, you and your agent have to take responsibility for that ... not the Clippers.

Man, you WILL get paid. Just listen to how I see your role with us .......

Sam: Man, you're everything that I heard about you as a coach. I'm excited to work for you ... let's do it. It is time for the Clippers and I want to be a part of it.

Hand shake ... Sam goes to talk with Elgin. MD has the widest grin ever on his face. (MD is thinking ... what will I have to go through to get paid when my contract is up. Hmmmm. Elgin's job maybe?)


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Sam I Am quote:"The worst thing a person can do is blow his own horn, and I don't need to do that. Just sit back and watch. And just get ready to jump on the bandwagon."...man, i just love that last line!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks like Mike D had to guarantee Sam the starting PG spot. I love Livi but this makes our bench even stronger with him as our 6th man. Sam will be long gone after this year so Livi will be starting next year. Looks like Sam is poised for a huge year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

whomever is the better player will be the starting PG. End of story. Right now on paper cassell is the better player. If he continues to be that during training camp as dunleavvy said, that will determine who starts. 

If livingston all of a sudden plays lights out, look for him to start. Cassell has said that if the clippers had someone ready, someone definately better than him, he wouldnt mind playing behind that person. 

No matter what though, id like this team to be FINISHING the close games for us:
Kaman, Brand, Mobley, cassell, Livingston.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> whomever is the better player will be the starting PG. End of story. Right now on paper cassell is the better player. If he continues to be that during training camp as dunleavvy said, that will determine who starts.
> 
> If livingston all of a sudden plays lights out, look for him to start. Cassell has said that if the clippers had someone ready, someone definately better than him, he wouldnt mind playing behind that person.
> 
> ...


I dont agree with that. Cassell said that there is no way he can come off the bench with the CLips. He also said that Livi was the future but its not his time yet.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Looks like Mike D had to guarantee Sam the starting PG spot.



Yeah, I believe that Cassell was told that he would and probably told that he would be the main guy in crunch time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/08/25/sections/sports/pro/article_648490.php 



> *"I'll be starting at the one (point guard)," said Cassell, who will be 36 two weeks into the coming season. "Shaun's going to be good one day, but he's not ready for this right now.* I can't come off the bench for this team. If this team had a certified All-Star in front of me, then I could understand that. But that's not the case. I realize that Shaun is the future point guard for this team, but what am I supposed to do, lay down? If that's the case, then I shouldn't be here."





> Charles Tucker, Cassell's agent, said he talked with the Clippers about a contract extension, but the Clippers have not warmed to that idea. Cassell will make $6.875 million in this, the last year of his contract.
> 
> "It's something that we'll continue to talk about," Tucker said. "But I didn't want to hold up Sam taking his physical."


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

dafranchise, he said that livingston is not ready yet. We all know that. But he said he would understand if the clippers had someone better than him there. Are you saying its impossible for livingston to drastically improve his game this year? Remember he played in what 20-30 games only last year? Cassell cannot argue with production. If he tanks, and livingston surges, he has nothing to say. 

Thats why i think we are in a win win situation. I dont think BOTH cassell and livingston will tank so no matter what were going to have a great starting PG.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> dafranchise, he said that livingston is not ready yet. We all know that. But he said he would understand if the clippers had someone better than him there. Are you saying its impossible for livingston to drastically improve his game this year? Remember he played in what 20-30 games only last year? Cassell cannot argue with production. If he tanks, and livingston surges, he has nothing to say.
> 
> Thats why i think we are in a win win situation. I dont think BOTH cassell and livingston will tank so no matter what were going to have a great starting PG.


DONT GET ME WRONG, I HOPE LIVI TAKES OVER AS STARTING PG. I JUST THINK THAT MIKE D PROMISED SAM THE STARTING SPOT TO START THE SEASON. IF SAM TANKS THEN OF COURSE LIVI WILL TAKE OVER. DO U REALLY THINK THAT SAM WOULD REPORT IF MIKE D DIDNT GUARANTEE HIM THE STARTING SPOT? THERE IS NO WAY. THIS IS A HUGE YEAR FOR SAM FINANCIALLY. HE NEEDS PLAYING TIME TO GET THAT FAT CONTRACT THAT HE WANTS. IF CASSELL IS NOT STARTING HE IS GONNA SULK ON THE BENCH AND CANCER OUR TEAM LIKE HE DID IN MINNESOTA WHEN MCHALE STARTED USING OFF THE BENCH. I GUARANTEE SAM STARTS NEXT YEAR.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

By The Way Sam Said He Would Understand If There Was A "certified All Star" In Front Of Him . I Dont Think Livi Is An All Star Yet. He Is A Future All Star.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> whomever is the better player will be the starting PG. End of story. Right now on paper cassell is the better player. If he continues to be that during training camp as dunleavvy said, that will determine who starts.
> 
> If livingston all of a sudden plays lights out, look for him to start. Cassell has said that if the clippers had someone ready, someone definately better than him, he wouldnt mind playing behind that person.
> 
> ...


I like this five finishing the game, but what's going to happen when Maggette starts complaining about his role? Should he be traded?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

No Way. Sam Will Only Be Here For A Year. There Is No Way We Should Trade Mags. Thats Crazy


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

livingston is not an all star at this point, thats why i said cassell is clearly the superior player. But he could really turn a leaf this season and become an all star calliber player. Other than that, then yes, i do see cassel starting most of the year barring injury because livingston just doesnt have the offensive tools of cassel. 

i cant see maggette complaining about his role. UNLESS the clippers do the RIGHT thing, and keep him on the BENCH during every close game in crunch time.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> I like this five finishing the game, but what's going to happen when Maggette starts complaining about his role? Should he be traded?


hopefully Corey is about winning and not personal pt or stats...i think anything to help the team get to the playoffs he'll accept because this whole team and its fans are hungry!...besides, Sam and Cat are seasoned go-to guys...Corey needs to improve his finishing in crunch time.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Corey doesn't get nearly the love he deserves on the clippers for some reason. He's always a distraction for the opposing defense, which is enough reason for him to be playing in every crunch-time. 

He might not take the smartest shots, but with two other good shooters (which we were completely lacking last season, and the one before). The floor will be more open and he will definitely be effective in late game situations.

Besides the guy knows how to get fouled, which can be absolutely critical.

I'd rather see:

Kaman, Brand, Maggette, Mobley, Cassell... with Livingston filling in one of the guard spots if defense is needed, cuz imagine we're playing the 76ers, Cassell is great in the clutch, but AI for example is better, I'd rather have Livingston towering over AI.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Mags is gonna have a great year. The lane is gonna be more open for him to go back to his slashing style. Finally, we got some legitimate offensive weapons. I cant wait for the start of the season


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Id like to see dunleavvy make this a running, gunning team. With so many weapons, we can tire out the guys more, since we have a super strong 9 man rotation of

Kaman Rebraca Brand Wilcox Mobley Maggette Livingston Cassell Ross

If we play a slow low scoring east coast style of play, i think some players might get frustrated with lack of touches.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If they do get out and run the emphasis should still be on defense. The problem with running could be that they will go away with feeding the post maybe too much. The post is a area of advantage for the Clippers wth Brand Kaman and Rebracca.


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Kapt Clipper said:


> Sam I Am quote:"The worst thing a person can do is blow his own horn, and I don't need to do that. Just sit back and watch. And just get ready to jump on the bandwagon."...man, i just love that last line!


I was going to make this same post.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> dafranchise, he said that livingston is not ready yet. We all know that. But he said he would understand if the clippers had someone better than him there. Are you saying its impossible for livingston to drastically improve his game this year? Remember he played in what 20-30 games only last year? Cassell cannot argue with production. If he tanks, and livingston surges, he has nothing to say.
> 
> Thats why i think we are in a win win situation. I dont think BOTH cassell and livingston will tank so no matter what were going to have a great starting PG.



Livingston has great talent and huge potiential. However, no matter how much he can improve over the coarse of a single season, he still wont be as good as Sam is right now. It's going to take a few years, and a few playoff runs for Livingston to get to the level we all believe he can get to. Anyone thinking otherwise needs to pass the pipe and give me some of that good stuff. 

The main reason he played 20-30 games last season is because he is a light weight. As much as I like him, he needs to get into a better condition and gain some weight or he is in for a whole lot of seasons with only 20-30 games under his belt.

The only reason this situation is great is that it allows Livingston to learn at his own pace as well as learn from Sam who is by FAR the greater player at the moment. We have seen that some players don't ever reach there potiential when teams draft them right out of high school and expect them to take over starting position. This will work out great for both Sam and Shaun in the long run. Just watch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Serg LeMagnifique said:


> I like this five finishing the game, but what's going to happen when Maggette starts complaining about his role? Should he be traded?



Trading Mags at the price we have him for would be completely and totally retarded... So it could happen.


----------

